# GE X5 Black 14MP Digital Camera w/ 15x Optical Zoom, 2.7" LCD



## TinysMom (May 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a camera for Eric. I don't want to put mega-bucks into it as he's lost a few cameras (including his last one which was one I'd handed down to him - he put it on the car while taking a break from watching the wildfires in the area....and then drove off without realizing he hadn't put it in the car....now they can't find it anywhere...).

I noticed this one was in my price range and had a lot of good reviews at Walmart.com by users...but I'd love to hear what y'all have to say.

Camera

One of the things that Eric and I both look for in a camera (and this may sound crazy) is something with a bit of ...weight? size? 

We both have large boned hands and we don't like the smaller cameras because its hard to wrap our hands around them and take pictures. 

I know that may sound crazy when you consider all of the specs you need to consider when looking at a camera...but still yet...if its uncomfortable to fit in his hand - he's less likely to use it.

I am basically hoping to find something for him under $150....I'm open to looking at other sites and cameras too.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have the GE X5OO and i love it!


----------

